# Lapierre Dh 230



## SX01 (1. Februar 2016)

Hi kann mann beim Lapierre Dh 230 1.5 oder Tapered Steuersätze verbauen?


----------



## MrFreeride88 (4. Februar 2016)

Nein nur 1-1/8 mit verschiedenen lenkeinkel einstell Möglichkeiten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

